

Terror Suspect Challenges U.S. Surveillance Program - rayiner
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/01/30/us-usa-surveillance-colorado-idUSBREA0T09C20140130

======
rayiner
The motion to suppress:
[http://apps.washingtonpost.com/g/documents/world/defendant-c...](http://apps.washingtonpost.com/g/documents/world/defendant-
challenges-nsas-warrantless-surveillance-program/765).

